# Frage zu Steamspielen



## Enersys (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss leider nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, ggf. bitte verschieben.

Folgende Fragen stellen sich mir gerade:

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir SimCity4 + Rush Hour über Steam zu laden. Kann ich das Spiel dann nur auf dem PC spielen auf den ich das downloade oder kann ich das auch zusätzlich auf meinem Laptop installieren?

Was aber noch interessanter wäre: Ist das Spiel dann so, als wenn ich es im Laden gekauft hätte, oder muss ich irgendwas besonderes beachten?


Bin ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet und google bzw. die Forensuche brachten nicht die gewünschten Informationen hervor.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten.


MFG
Enersys


----------



## -Phoenix- (22. Januar 2011)

Moin 
Du kanst das Spiel auf jedem Computer runterladen auf dem Steam installiert ist. Du kanst es gleichzeitig auf meheren Computern installiert haben aber nur auf dem Spielen wo du mit deinem Acc eingeloggt bist. Der einzige Unterschied ist das du keine DVD/CD hast wenn du Spiele bei Steam kaufst .

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## Polar (22. Januar 2011)

Genauso wie mein Vorredner gesagt hat siehts aus 

Was ich bei manchen Spielen auch ganz praktisch finde ist, dass man die Spielstände vom Heim-Pc auch auf dem Laptop oder zB bei Bekannten weiterspielen kann, wenn man sich mit seinem Steam-Konto anmeldet.

Diese Funktion heißt Steam Cloud.
Ob ein Spiel das beherrscht sieht man in der Spielebibliothek. Hat das Spiel ein kleines Wolkensymbol dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## cabbo (22. Januar 2011)

Jupp, das funktioniert wunderbar.
Ich nutze z. B. der 2 OS an meinem PC und kann auf beiden über Steam spielen, es wird alles über die Cloud übertragen also auch Spielstände etc. 
Super Sache!


----------

